# Club Intrawest for ALL HGVC members



## Seth Nock (Aug 28, 2006)

Beginning immediately for arrivals in October 2006, the HGVClub has opened up the Club Intrawest availability to the entire Club Membership.


----------



## myip (Aug 28, 2006)

Great news.  Is it all Club Intrawest resorts or only selective one.


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe all.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 28, 2006)

Another great addition for Hilton members.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 29, 2006)

Terrible news !! 

 Now, we CI owners will have to compete with HGVC members too.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 29, 2006)

Will Open Season be available.....hope......hope......hope????


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 29, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Terrible news !!
> 
> Now, we CI owners will have to compete with HGVC members too.



Sell your CI and buy HGVC


----------



## Pronkster (Aug 29, 2006)

Will HGVC members book CI using club points?  Also will we be able to book stays less than 7 days as we can with HGVC? When is Hilton supposed to give it's membership all of the details?


----------



## TerriJ (Aug 29, 2006)

Will we be able to see this on the HGVC website?  This sounds like a good addition.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 29, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Terrible news !!
> 
> Now, we CI owners will have to compete with HGVC members too.



I would assume, similar the the Elite CI access, HGVC will have a shorter booking window then CI Members. This will give CI Members first crack at making reservations by a few months.


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 30, 2006)

It can be booked 9 months in advance.  You would use club points.  I don't think you will be able to book it online.  I don't know if there is a nightly minimum.


----------



## HGVClub (Aug 30, 2006)

*HGVC Club Members can go to Club Intrawest*

I suggest you read the Fall 2006 issue of "Grand Times" when it arrives.  The cover story and article on page 6 cover HGVC Club access to Club Intrawest.  Please check the strting date - - it is January, 2007.


----------



## floyddl (Aug 30, 2006)

The more interesting part of "Grand Times" was the mention of plans for many new Hilton developed resorts coming next year.  Of course details to be announced at a later date.


----------



## PClapham (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone have a link to CI website?  I don't remember all of the properties.  We have used the one in Vancouver and it was swell!
Anita


----------



## PClapham (Aug 30, 2006)

Found it: I had forgotten that CI stands for Club Intrawest!.
Anita


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 31, 2006)

I think we have it straight now!

Jan. 2007 Start Date for Club Intrawest.
RCI Points Chart applies.
No Confirmation on booking windows yet (Rumor has 9 months. What is the CI Member booking window?).

If this works well (will probably try it in 2007) we will definitiely be looking to purchase more HGVC points!


----------



## Bourne (Aug 31, 2006)

The Grand times article confirms that the reservation window will be 276 days out i.e. 9 months. Elite owners will have a 12 month booking window. 

Couple of other interesting notes...

HGVC is planning on more developments in Vegas, Orlando & Hawaii. Another area added to the list was New York. Work for me 

The third Orlando property will be built near Ruby Lake ( West of I-4) close to Kissimmee. 

Looking at by crystal ball, I think...

HGVC is planning on another points chart for new "full service" properties. e.t.a. Summer 07. I am assuming that Hilton Club NY, the new HGVC NY, Bermuda and a bunch of others properties will belong to this chart. More points may be required for these properties but atleast all owners will have access to them. 

HGVC is going to eliminate/lower fees for booking, points stretching etc. 

The Grand Mayans may be thrown into the mix of affiliates. I may be wrong on this one.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 31, 2006)

great info Bourne

What is the booking window for HGVC members? What is there window for booking into HGVC?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## short (Aug 31, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> HGVC is planning on another points chart for new "full service" properties. e.t.a. Summer 07. I am assuming that Hilton Club NY, the new HGVC NY, Bermuda and a bunch of others properties will belong to this chart. More points may be required for these properties but atleast all owners will have access to them.



I have not seen a points chart for the Hilton Club in NY but when we stayed there last year I determined based on what we paid in points that a HC studio is worth approximately 2X a studio plus in the regular HGVC points chart.  They only use Fri and Sat as weekend days(with higher points requirements) and there was less of a spread between weekend points required and weekday points required.

Short


----------



## derb (Aug 31, 2006)

We have HGVC club as a guest!!  Hope you stick around with further insights.


----------



## spike (Aug 31, 2006)

*~sigh*



			
				Bourne said:
			
		

> HGVC is planning on more developments in Vegas, Orlando & Hawaii.



Wow...how unusal...HGVC builing more in Vegas, Orlando & Hawaii. ~sigh

I love the HGVC system and the Intrawest news is great, but I sure wish they would focus their expansion outside of where they already are.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 31, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> I have not seen a points chart for the Hilton Club in NY



For HGVC elites using the Hilton Club:
xxx/yyy where xxx = weekday and yyy = weekend
1st set of numbers = 3 weeks of January
2nd set of numbers = late Jan thru early March, and early Jul thru early Sep
3rd set of numbers = rest of year


Studio:  500/800, 600/1100, 800/1400
1br:      600/1000, 800/1400, 1000/1800
2br:      800/1500, 1200/2000, 1400/2500


----------



## Bourne (Aug 31, 2006)

spike said:
			
		

> Wow...how unusal...HGVC builing more in Vegas, Orlando & Hawaii. ~sigh
> 
> I love the HGVC system and the Intrawest news is great, but I sure wish they would focus their expansion outside of where they already are.



There is a silver lining... They are going to over develop Vegas, Orlando,  Hawaii and *New York*.

I side with HGVC on over developing an area. I would rather have lesser number of choices and have the flexibility to view inventory 2-3 months out for peak season. Waking up early to make the first call 8-9 months out and still be on the waiting list is not my cup of tea.


----------



## reddiablosv (Aug 31, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> The Grand times article confirms that the reservation window will be 276 days out i.e. 9 months. Elite owners will have a 12 month booking window.
> 
> Couple of other interesting notes...
> 
> ...



The Grand Mayans???  As a GM owner, that would be a nice perk.  7000 HGVC points sure beat a weeks trade with RCI!!!.  Is this just a guess or is it educated speculation?  Ben


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 1, 2006)

There are plans for many new developements (outside of Orlando, Las Vegas and Hawaii).  I am sure most TUGGERS will be happy when the new sites are announced.  With CI, you will probably be able to book as early as October.  There is a 9 month window for booking.


----------



## floyddl (Sep 1, 2006)

Seth, it read to me like the new resort locations would be part of the new point system associated with higher end or at least higher point value resorts.  Is that your understanding or will there be new resorts in the current point value range?

Also,  It sounded as though these resorts would be online next summer so I am a bit surprised that news of these locations is not already out as development would need to be underway.  Or am I misreading that and the sales will begin next summer?


----------



## Bxian (Sep 1, 2006)

With the announcement of the new sites, will there by any exclusion of people who buy resale?


----------



## Sooby (Sep 1, 2006)

Are all of these new places going to use more points?  If that's the case what is the advantage of having HGVC property over others for trading?
                                                                              Sooby


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 4, 2006)

i want to be able to book everything online. we cant even book affiliate resorts online how are we going to get club interwest online


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 4, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> i want to be able to book everything online. we cant even book affiliate resorts online how are we going to get club interwest online



Jim,
There are nice people at club, they won't bite (usually).     

I will release information about the new resorts once I am able to.


----------



## bentlew (Sep 5, 2006)

*Impact of New Resorts/Point structure to resale owners*

Seth,

Any thoughts on potential impacts to resale HGVC owners based upon the new resorts and point structures?  

Thanks,


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2006)

To answer your questions " When can CI members book their resort" 

 CI members can book 11 months before checkin for all vacations lasting 6 days or more. At 4 months, they can book shorter stays. 

If the info on another thread is correct and Elite will be able to book CI at 12 months that is very bad news for CI members.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2006)

One thing to remember, CI and HGVC aggrement is to share the resort in an equal way. So for 50 HGVC members to book at a CI resort about 50 CI members will have to book at a HGVC resort. (they will not have to be the exact dates but approx equal number of bookings) This is why there is little internal exchanging between Disney and CI.  Since more CI owners want to stay at Disney then Disney owners want to stay at CI.


----------



## Funfamily (Oct 26, 2006)

[_Message deleted. Duplicate posts on these forums are not permitted. Please select an appropriate place to post a message and then post it once and only once._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## biswassb (Oct 26, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> Great news.  Is it all Club Intrawest resorts or only selective one.




Out of nine Intrawest resorts,  only four will be available to HGVC members.  Among these four are Whistler, BC, and Sandestin, FL.  I dont know the other two.  Palm desert,CA could be one of them.  Hopefully, exchange will be easy.  

P.S.  i doubt that.  It probably will be another HGVC standard answer: "Nothing Available"!!


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 27, 2006)

bentlew said:
			
		

> Seth,
> 
> Any thoughts on potential impacts to resale HGVC owners based upon the new resorts and point structures?
> 
> Thanks,



Sorry for not responding earlier, I just noticed your question.  The new point structure is only for a few select new resorts.  Those will be VERY heavily demanded resorts in VERY hard to get locations.  These are properties people would be very happy using extra points to get and offer additional amenities.  There will be other new properties at the normal point values.  I think it will be a benefit, but only time will tell.


----------

